# "Obstacles"



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

"Obstacles"

We Christians actually do have within us a portion of the very thoughts and mind of Christ. 1 Corinthians 2:16TLB

My, my, my, how we wonder on a daily basis what to do to get around the obstacles that seem to block our path. Most of the time we fail to understand that some things are actually for our good and they are to keep us out of harm. Not only that but nothing is a surprise to God. Everything that happens to us He already knows about it. I am a firm believer that if God brings me to something, He certainly can and will bring me through it.

Learn to stop sweating the small stuff. When there are things that are within your reach, or something you can change, grab them or change them. But when they are too high even for a ladder to reach, let them go. Things that you have no control over yet you stress about them are called worry. Worry and faith can't live in the same house. Just as there are some things we don't understand and never will, there are things that will always be beyond our control. Remember nothing is too hard for God to handle. If God can move mountains, there is no obstacle you'll ever face is larger, higher, or wider than any mountains. Breathe and relax, God is still on the throne.

Have a Stress-Free Tuesday.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to spotted ape again.
​


----------

